

Ask HN: What web development communities are out there? - rfnslyr

I only know of HN, which isn&#x27;t really geared around web development, sitepoint, and r&#x2F;webdev. Are there any good web development communities geared towards professionals? Like HN but strictly web? Or programming for that matter.
======
bricestacey
Local meetups are a good resource. Most have mailing lists and they're often
quiet, but from my experience questions are generally answered within a couple
hours.

------
damian2000
StackOverflow.com

webmasters.stackexchange.com

www.reddit.com/r/programming

------
ricardobeat
forrst.com

It's a little poor in content, but the spirit is there.

------
shire
www.teamtreehouse.com www.udacity.com

